# Amplificador 250w



## renzo1402 (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes

Un compañero me pidió si le podía reparar un circuito electrónico que tenía y como soy bastante caradura le dije que si. El problema surgió cuando lo trajo a mi y era sobre un sistema de audio, el cual no entiendo mucho. Tenia una vieja placa con un circuito amplificador de audio que me dijo que conectaba a dos parlantes de 8 ohms y 250w cada uno. Sinceramente era un desastre (el que lo armo sabia menos que yo). Anduve mirando en el foro y cada vez me embrollo más.

Necesito una mano de ustedes ya que el amplificador es para unos parlantes de un comedor comunitario (donde ayudan a unas cuantas familias) y se que no tiene mucho dinero y queria darles una mano construyendo uno nuevo.

Desde ya les agradezco su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2013)

¿ Y cual es tu consulta ?

¿ Quieres reparar el existente ?

¿ Quieres hacer uno nuevo ?


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola fogonazo, la idea es hacer uno nuevo para donarlo, el viejo si lo vieras te darías cuenta que es irreparable jajaja


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 9, 2013)

Bueno pues si puedes reciclar componentes como la fuente por ejemplo que seria lo más costoso y los disipadores de calor, ya con eso buscarías como aprovechar la potencia que tienes disponible, o si quieres empezar de cero pues ya hay varios diseños en el foro


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 10, 2013)

La fuente la puedo usar, los demas componentes prefiero que no, mas vale gasto unos pesos y quedo bien, no vaya a ser que se quemen al poco tiempo y por culpa de unos pesos quede mal con esa gente.
Respecto a los diseños que hay en el foro, no los puedo entender.
Me explico: Necesito hacer un amplificador para conectar en la salida dos parlantes de 8 ohms y 250w cada uno. Solamente quiero poner un potenciómetro para controlar el volúmen de ambos. Vi un ampli acá en el foro pero tenia 4 potes, uno para los graves, uno para los agudos y los otros dos no se para que más y como dije antes no entiendo mucho de sonido... si tienen en vista algún diseño del foro, agradecería que me lo pasen porque me estoy volviendo loco...
saludos



Estuve mirando mucho este esquema pero sigo sin ver donde estaría el control del volúmen y cual sería la entrada auxiliar. http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2013)

En el Foro existen decenas de esquemas bien documentados, comprobados y comentados como para que tomes tu decisión.
Averigua la tensión de salida de la fuente para buscar la mejor opción.


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 10, 2013)

ok, gracias, me voy a trabajar cuando vuelva reviso todo con mas tiempo


----------

